# Help needed with audio connections



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi I want to connect the audio out from my Zehnder sat box to some powered 12v speakers. The Zehnder output is a female S/P DIF (coax I think rather than optical) and the speaker input a male 3.5mm standard audio plug. 

If I got a 3.5mm Mono Jack socket To Single RCA Phono Plug Cable would it work? And do these animals exist?

Dick


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dick

I may have said connector in the back of my van. Will check later for you.

Phil


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep something thing like this will do you...http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5m-3-5mm-Jack...uting_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item4157773891


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Woah. Just need to make sure...

You can't connect an S/PDIF digital connection to the analogue input of a set of powered speakers, no matter what connectors you use to connect the two together. 

Digital into Analogue doesn't go.

Was it marked S/PDIF on the coax socket? If so, you can only connect that to an S/PDIF input of a suitable amp. It will be a single co-ax which carries both left and right.

Does the Zehnder have Left and Right outputs? If so, you want to be using those.

Morph.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Output from box is digital (S/P DIF) and is the only output. Apart that is from SAT ANT out.

Is there no work about?

Dick


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

You'll need a converter, but they're not cheap, and will generally need to draw power from somewhere:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-Digital-Analogue-Stereo-Converter/dp/B002AKXG5E

I'm not familiar with the Zehnder. What model is it? Does it have a SCART output? If so, then SCART carries analogue audio along with composite video, so you could get one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SCART-Adapt...5FLG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1299518761&sr=8-2

Feed the left and Right audio to your powered speakers, and the composite video to your TV (a single co-ax, normally coloured yellow).

Morph.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Or.... does your TV have a headphone output?

If so, and if it cuts out the TV's internal speakers, send that back to the powered speakers - it'll probably be on a 3.5mm jack so you'd need a cable with one of those on each end.

Morph.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Plan had been to use sat box and speakers to get UK radio through sat. when abroad without having to have TV on as well (save power). Box is a Zehnder DX 75e. Single scart used for the TV although I suppose I could get a scart splitter and use that route.

Using audio output from the TV would negate exercise.

Dick


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

If I were you, I'd get one of these:

http://www.lektropacks.co.uk/view_product_standard.php?department=30&product=264&sub1=30&show=30

It will split out the Audio from a straight-through SCART connector, so your TV remains connected whether you turn it on or not.

Just take the white and red connectors out via a cable that looks like this, wich will plug straight into your powered speakers.

http://uk.shop.com/Connect+It+3+5mm+Stereo+Jack+to+Twin+Phono+Plugs+Lead+2Mtr-45174926-p+.xhtml

Morph.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dick

If you PM me your address details i could pop a 3.5mm jack to RCA to you in the post.

Phil


----------

